
Show HN: kobinpy/kobin A WSGI Framework for Python3 - c-bata
https://github.com/kobinpy/kobin
======
detaro
Using type annotations for the view parameters and results is a cool idea, I
like it!

(Also, you might want to add "Show HN:" to the title
([https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html\)))

~~~
c-bata
Thank you! I updated the title. I think type annotation in Python3 is a great.
And I thought there is a usage other than typing checking using mypy, so I try
to convert url variables using the type information of function annotations.

~~~
voltagex_
Annotations is how MVC in C# works (sometimes), too: [https://www.asp.net/web-
api/overview/web-api-routing-and-act...](https://www.asp.net/web-
api/overview/web-api-routing-and-actions/attribute-routing-in-web-api-2). It's
a great way of doing things, although I hope debugging the routes is a bit
easier than it is in .NET

